# California Conventions...



## Orthodox Fox (Dec 15, 2006)

Hello everyone. 

I was hoping someone could give me some information on California area conventions in 2007. One of my best friends lives in California and I hope to meet up with him at a convention next year. This will be a first for us both, so neither of us are familiar with them. I am aware of Califur, which is what we plan on attending if all goes to plan. If any of you have any wisdom you wish to share, it would be welcomed and greatly appreciated.  Thank you for your time.


----------



## TORA (Dec 15, 2006)

Further Confusion, in January ( www.furtherconfusion.com )
Califur, in May ( www.califur.com )


----------



## Orthodox Fox (Dec 25, 2006)

TORA said:
			
		

> Further Confusion, in January ( www.furtherconfusion.com )
> Califur, in May ( www.califur.com )



Thank you very much Tora.


----------



## Summercat (Jan 10, 2007)

Orthodox Fox said:
			
		

> TORA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*does the magic handwavey hypnosis thing* 

CoMe To CaLiFuR aNd SeLl ThInGs....


----------

